# Moncols Block n Lock



## Rocky (Aug 31, 2006)

Is there any old school Moncol People here, say 1960's era??? I have a few questions concerning Gm Presas' block n lock I was looking at an old video of us he was showing me a nice block n lock off of a number 1 in which he would set back deep and lean ala GM Bacon/Buot Balintawak but sometimes he would kind of weave to his left with a kind of half #2 half #12 strike that was mostly designed to bait his opponent to engage his empty so Remy would trap it and follow up with a very hard #1 its very fluid but it looks almost like a Dom Lopez move in which they use the term swaying like bamboo at any rate Remy said Moncol loved the Block n Lock which was just the opposite of Gm Bacons' philosophy.



Rocky


----------

